# Kayak Fishing Tip # 92. Another Way to Mount a Transducer.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

If you glue your transducer inside your yak you lose the water temperature function. Here is a transom mount transducer mounted under and in front of the rudder on this Malibu yak.

Notice the hard plastic spacers on the rudder mounting bolts. The rudder needed to be moved back about 5/8" to clear the transducer.


----------

